# Atvise auf Linux



## philipp00 (17 Juli 2020)

Kennt sich Jemand mit Atvise auf dem Raspi aus?
Habe dies ausprobiert, leider, es hat eigentlich alles funktioniert, leider erhalte ich nur einen weissen Bildschirm.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

